# Weils sonst keiner Schreibt...



## Sagardo (18. Oktober 2007)

.. so lautet der Titel der Website. Aber sollten manche Sachen nicht einfach in der geistigen umnachtung einzelner bleiben oder braucht die Welt wirklich jeden geistigen Müll ?

Das hier habe ich eben bei WOWSzene gefunden, dort schreibt ein wohl recht bekannter Verfasser einen Blog über WOW und fertigt im unteren Abschnitt mal eben WAR ab, mit Worten, die ihm "zugesteckt" wurden, wie er selber erklärt.


"Wie groß war die Vorfreude auf Warhammer Online, wie sehr haben wir gehofft, dass endlich ein neues MMO auf den Markt kommt, dass eine wirkliche Konkurrenz zu WoW darstellt. Die Entwickler von WHO haben es tatsächlich geschafft, die Sache bereits vor dem Release in den Sand zu setzen. Anstatt die bewährten Features von DAOC vor allem im PvP zu übernehmen, hat man sich an WoW orientiert und sich für ein "einsteigerfreundliches" und "möglichst einfaches" System entschieden. Das Problem ist nun, dass alle Rassen und Völker die exakt selben Spells haben. Außerdem gibt es absolut keine Vielfalt: Man drückt während der Kämpfe konstant eine einzige Taste. Damit geht jegliche Individualität und auch Playerskill-Ansprüche verloren. Mit anderen Worten, das PvP ist noch luckbasierender als in WoW.
Nachdem das Beta-Forum von WHO komplett von Flames in Richtung "Ihr habt unser Spiel getötet" oder "Ihr habts verkackt, ich spiele den Mist auf keinen Fall" überflutet war, zogen die Entwickler die Notbremse, schlossen das Forum und wipten jeglichen Inhalt. Als komplette Bankrott-Erklärung wurde die Beta einfach mal gestoppt und erklärt, man wolle noch ein wenig tunen und käme in zwei Monaten wieder. Alle Experten sind sich einig, dass man das komplette Spiel, bzw. die Skills in so kurzer Zeit nicht sinnvoll abändern kann. Allgemein wird erwartet, dass entweder Gamesworkshop den Entwicklern zeitnah die Lizenz entziehen wird oder dass das Spiel irgendwie doch erscheint, aber ein totaler Flop wird.
Dadurch bleibt am MMO-Markt nicht viel übrig. Es würde wirklich nichts schaden, wenn WoW ein wenig Konkurrenz bekäme, so dass sich Blizzard auch ein wenig mehr ins Zeug legen müsste. Aber es ist einfach nichts in Sicht. Für die Gamer allgemein bleibt jetzt nur noch Hellgate London und evtl. Starcraft 2. Wenn man, so wie ich, weder Shooter und RTS besonders gerne spielt, bleibt man auf der Strecke, bzw. hat wenig, außer WotLK, auf das man sich freuen kann. Eigentlich schade!"



"Die Entwickler von WHO haben es tatsächlich geschafft, die Sache bereits vor dem Release in den Sand zu setzen."

Also WAR wäre das erste Spiel, das zu jedem Zeitpunkt der Beta als Spiel zu bezeichnen wäre und fertig/gut wäre.

"Das Problem ist nun, dass alle Rassen und Völker die exakt selben Spells haben."

Es ist ja noch Beta, das heisst wohl auch , dass es nicht alle Skills geben muss. Ich meine was sollte denn die Abteilung sonst bis release machen ? Urlaub ? 
Und mal nebenbei der Tauren Krieger unterscheidet sich auch nicht gerade sehr stark vom Menschen Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Außerdem gibt es absolut keine Vielfalt: Man drückt während der Kämpfe konstant eine einzige Taste. Damit geht jegliche Individualität und auch Playerskill-Ansprüche verloren. Mit anderen Worten, das PvP ist noch luckbasierender als in WoW."

WOW PVP ist nicht Luck ,sondern Item basierend und erst in zweiter Linie Glück.
Auch hier nochmal mein Verdacht , die Skills sind vielleicht noch nicht alle fertig , ich meine es sind ja auch noch geschätze 5 Monate bis zum Release.


"Nachdem das Beta-Forum von WHO komplett von Flames in Richtung "Ihr habt unser Spiel getötet" oder "Ihr habts verkackt, ich spiele den Mist auf keinen Fall" überflutet war, zogen die Entwickler die Notbremse, schlossen das Forum und wipten jeglichen Inhalt. Als komplette Bankrott-Erklärung wurde die Beta einfach mal gestoppt und erklärt, man wolle noch ein wenig tunen und käme in zwei Monaten wieder."

mmh kann ich nichts zu sagen , hat sich aber schon der CM von WAR zu gemeldet, wenn auch etwas unglücklich vielleicht.


"Alle Experten sind sich einig, dass man das komplette Spiel, bzw. die Skills in so kurzer Zeit nicht sinnvoll abändern kann. "

Wer sind denn die "Experten" ? Ich sehe keine Namen. Welcher Namenhafte Mensch aus der MMO-Entwicklerwelt hat das gesagt ?

"Allgemein wird erwartet, dass entweder Gamesworkshop den Entwicklern zeitnah die Lizenz entziehen wird oder dass das Spiel irgendwie doch erscheint, aber ein totaler Flop wird."

Komisch selbst seine Fans waren überrascht von dem was er geschrieben hat und waren traurig, wer ist also "Allgemein" ?


"Für die Gamer allgemein bleibt jetzt nur noch Hellgate London und evtl. Starcraft 2. Wenn man, so wie ich, weder Shooter und RTS besonders gerne spielt, bleibt man auf der Strecke, bzw. hat wenig, außer WotLK, auf das man sich freuen kann. Eigentlich schade!""

WOW ! nicht schlecht deine Empfehlung "Hellgate London" (Ex-Blizzard) , Starcraft2 (Blizzard) und WotLK (Blizzard) naja *Hust* Blizzardgroupie *hust*


Ich habe auch bekannte in der Beta und die sagen dem Spiel echtes Potenzial nach. Klar ist noch nciht alles gut und fertig , aber es ist ja auch eine BETA^^
Also wenn man sich WOW anschaut, das kam ohne PVP-Content und Highinstanzen auf den Markt , diese Inhalte wurden Nachgepatched (Monate später) .Und in der Beta war auch nicht alles sooo toll.

Jeder glaubt dem , den er kennt und vertraut . Ich bin froh , dass ich ihn noch nie gesehen habe, sonst würde ich mir vielleicht die Vorfreude auf mein Spiel verderben lassen.


Quelle: http://www.wowszene.de/news.php?extend.1331


----------



## Muradin2 (18. Oktober 2007)

Das klingt mir, tut mir leid, ehr nach nem gelaber von nem Warhammer-Fanboy.....sorry, aber was anderes sehe ich in diesem Thread nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hammerschild (18. Oktober 2007)

Hab mir den Blog und die Kommentare mal im Schnelldurchlauf angetan. Leider muss man wieder erkennen, daß viele WOWler wohl Angst vor WAR haben ... oder einfach nur alles anflamen was nicht WOW ist. Schade, daß es überall so niveaulos ist. Ich mag WAR und WOW und werde auch viele weitere Spiele mögen.

Und dieses Fanboy Gelaber geht mir echt auf den Keks. Naja ... vielleicht war ich zu lange nicht mehr aufm Schulhof um dieses "EY Fanboy ... Fresse !" zu kapieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (18. Oktober 2007)

Hast du schon die Antwort von Sterntaler und den Blog darauf gelesen?
Der Typ hat echt 0 Ahnung und kann nicht richtig lesen..


Die Kommentare sind ja noch besser ! O.O

Das sind,wie von Hammschild gesagt,Leute,die einfach Angst haben,dass WAR bald dominiert.


EDIT: Ich weiß garnicht,was die Leute sich erwarten in der closed Beta(von wegen man benutzt nur einen Skill).
Die Beta ist dazu da,das Spiel auf Fehler zu untersuchen und diese mitzuteilen,nicht um sich wichtig zu machen und RvR schonmal vorzuspielen..


----------



## Sagardo (18. Oktober 2007)

> Das klingt mir, tut mir leid, ehr nach nem gelaber von nem Warhammer-Fanboy.....sorry, aber was anderes sehe ich in diesem Thread nicht





Wie kommst du darauf , dass es das Gelaber eines "Fanboys" ist, ich meine immerhin gebe ich ja stichhaltige Argumente , oder schreibe ich "WARHAMMER is einfach Porno und Owned die WELT! WOW zieh dich warm an WAR IS COMING" ?

Also bitte sei Fair mir gegenüber und auf objectiv zum Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke

P.S. ich habe es dir nochmal per PN geschrieben bin mir aber nciht sicher, ob es bei dir an kommt, da meine Nachrichten nichtmehr in den "Send Items" auftauchen und ich auch keine Antworten mehr bekomme.


----------



## Kujon (18. Oktober 2007)

abwarten und tee trinken...

man liest/hört noch viel wenn der tag lang ist und wenn ich allem und jedem glauben schenken würde, müsste man mich noch heute mit schizophrenie in eine psychiatrische klinik einliefern...

ich mache mir da gern selber ein bild...

ist wie beim essen - es mag zwar gut riechen, heisst aber noch lange nicht, dass es gut ist...entweder ich nehm mir ne gabel davon und urteile dann, oder ich rieche daran und vergebe das max. an  gourmet-punkten...dazu kommt noch, dass jeder ne andere nase hat und es vielleicht nicht für jeden so gut riecht^^

macht euch selber ein bild, wenns da ist - von kritiken halte ich nicht so viel (hätte schon zig gute kinofilme nicht gesehen, hätte ich mich auf die meinungen der kritiker gestützt)


----------



## realten (18. Oktober 2007)

Also, hier wird ein paar mal gesagt dass wow Spieler "Angst" haben WAR würde besser. Da kann ich nur lachen. 
Ich habe nix gegen das Spiel, aber die Leute die schon seit einem Jahr wissen wollen dass es "viel besser" wird und so weiter gehen mir schon lange auf den Nerv und so etwas Schadenfreude kann ich mir echt nicht verkneifen.

In der wow-beta waren die Leute trotz vieler Fehler schlichtweg begeistert, da lässt sich schonmal so ein kleiner Unterschied erahnen.

WAR wird einmal mehr ein vermeintlicher wow-Killer, der als Tiger losspringt und dann als Bettvorleger landet, so schauts aus.


----------



## Bakufun (18. Oktober 2007)

es ist sein blog, seine meinung. 

ende

und hier seine antwort auf flames wie deine


----------



## Sagardo (18. Oktober 2007)

Kenne ich schon, beantwortet aber keine meiner Fragen.

Aber dennoch danke, wenigstens gehst du auf Thema ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (18. Oktober 2007)

Welches Spiel im Endeffekt besser wird wird wohl erst die Zukunft zeigen. Aber darüber Rückschlüsse zu ziehen, dass WOW besser bleibt nur weil bei der WAR Beta einige unzufrieden sind halte ich für falsch.

Bei der WOW Beta waren natürlich alle hell auf begeistert, weil es nicht DIE Vergleichsmöglichkeit gab. Hier muss jetzt aber eine Beta, die natürlich noch viele Fehler enthält und noch nicht voll ausgereift ist, sich mit einem Spiel messen, das jahrelang den Markt beherrscht. Das WAR da zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht alle Vergleiche gewinnen kann ist da wohl nur allzu klar.

Lassen wir uns also überraschen, was daraus wird und so 6 Monate nach dem Start von WAR einen vernünftigen Vergleich ziehen. An testen tue  ich es auf jeden Fall.

Und jetzt Mahlzeit


----------



## Crowley (18. Oktober 2007)

Nevad schrieb:


> Die Kommentare sind ja noch besser ! O.O
> 
> Das sind,wie von Hammschild gesagt,Leute,die einfach Angst haben,dass WAR bald dominiert.



Das dort alle nur "Hurra Stevinho" schreien liegt wohl daran, dass Stevinho freie Meinungsäußerungen bei sich selbst nicht duldet, obwohl er sie für seine Hetzschriften selber einfordert. Wenn man auf wowszene.de etwas schreibt, was Steve nicht in den Kram passt, wird man sofort gebannt. Kontroversen wirst du in den Kommentaren dort nicht finden.


----------



## Deadwool (18. Oktober 2007)

Bakufun schrieb:


> es ist sein blog, seine meinung.


Wer glaub dass Blogs sowas wie rechtsfreie Zonen sind sollte sich mal diesen Artikel durchlesen:
http://www.n-tv.de/857406.html


----------



## Mitzy (18. Oktober 2007)

Das würde ich nicht sagen. Ich hab schon einiges geschrieben was nicht in Stevinho' Meinung passte, Corwley^^
Im Grunde muss man sehen wie es wird. Wird es so anspruchsvoll wie ich es ansehe/ ersehne/ hoffe- dann kaufe ich es mir und spiele mal ein wenig. Wird es nicht so wie ich es erhoffe, dann nicht. Man wird sehen was kommt.


----------



## dasGROT (18. Oktober 2007)

@ TE ... der vergleich tauren >mensch krieger hinkt sowas von.... es geht um rassenspezifische spells / abilitys wie in WoW zb. Wachsamkeit vs donnerstampfen , + auf kräutersuche vs + auf streitkolben usw...

ja ich spiele wow und ich habe auch warhammer (das tabletop) gespielt ... früher. ich werd mit war wohl mal angucken und sehen wies wird .. aba das noch so toll angepriesene pvp system lässt sich meiner meinung nach imo noch net erkenn bei war.. schade .. aba kann ja noch werden.


----------



## fabian20 (18. Oktober 2007)

Hi

@ Sagardo: Sorry der Kerl sagt seine Meinung! Der hat von irgendwelchen Leuten sowas gehört und denkt er weiss alles. Damit kann er recht haben oder auch nicht. Reg dich nicht drüber auf. Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf WAR und lass mir die vorfreude auch nicht vermiesen.

@ realten: du laberst nen scheiss das gibts gar net. Nur weil soviele spieler wow spielen heisst es nicht das es gut ist! Wow war nur als erster da und hat ein spiel in solcher breite aufgezogen! Und von wow kommt man schlecht weg. Ich selbst hab ne lange zeit wow gespielt. Das hört sich vielleicht doof an. Aber wow spielt man auch wenn man keinen bock hat. Dann sagt man sich man bezahlt geld dafür und selbst wenn mans abbestellt kann man noch den monat spielen. So zieht man sich selbst durch die langeweile phasen. Aber ab irgendeinem punkt (und dazu muss man auch etwas grips haben) merkt man , dass man 
a) immer das gleiche macht in wow und
b) man morgens um 7 aufgestanden ist eine inzanz gemacht hat und es 16 uhr ist.

Ich hatte mir das damals vor augen geführt und dann wow sofort abbestellt. Ich hab lang guildwars gespielt was zugegebener maßen etwas gewöhnungsbedürftiger ist. Aber das war wenigstens kostenlos und hat dann auch sehr lang spass gemacht. 

Meine Meinung ist folgende:  Man brauch keinen Wow killer. Wow ist schon tot es gibt genug spiele die um längen besser sind als wow. Wow kann man ne gewisse zeit spielen. Aber irgendwann kommt der Zeitpunkt bei dem wow einfach nicht mehr mit dem Reallife vereinbar ist (außer du bist arbeitslos oder schüler wobei es bei schüler schon schwer wird. Am besten du bist arbeitslos). Es mag viele geben die mir da widersprechen aber die werdens auch noch mitkriegen.

Ich erhoffe mir von WAR das es in dem bezug Spielerfreundlicher wird. Im übrigen brauch WAR sich überhaupt nicht mit WOW zu messen das ist es echt nicht wert. 

Im übrigen. Ich kenn ein paar leute  aus der wow beta und sag dir folgendes: Das spiel hat den betatestern nicht soviel spass gemacht weils so gut war. Das game war so verbuggt das es schonspass machte.  Viele betatester haben nach der Beta aufgehört WOW zu spielen weil die bugs behoben wurden und das spiel somit langweilig wurde. 

viele grüße

fabi


----------



## AhLuuum (18. Oktober 2007)

Wieso liest man in den Kommentaren nur "Ja, genau, du hast Recht Steve!"? Woher weiss Stevinho denn, dass keine "bewährten Features von DAOC vor allem im PvP" übernommen wurden? Hier kam doch die Diskussion auf, ob eine Beta auf dem aktuellsten, entwickelten Spielstand ist oder ob nur bestimmte Teile des bisherigen Spielinhaltes getestet werden. Diese Diskussion kam jedoch fast einstimmig zu dem Ergebnis, dass nur bestimmte Teile des Spiels getestet werden. Und wer sind die genannten "Experten"? 
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Môrticielle (18. Oktober 2007)

Warum streiten sich eigentlich soviele Spieler mit anderen, welches Spiel "besser" ist oder sein wird? Versuchen da Menschen ihr Selbstwertgefühl dadurch aufzubessern, daß sie das Spiel, das sie so lieben, mit aller Gewalt als "das beste" darstellen? Das ist nun wirklich bemitleidenswert.


----------



## Petera (18. Oktober 2007)

Sorry,

wer glaubt, das ein Spiel, das immer noch die Verkaufcharts anführt, tot ist, ist weit von der Realität entfernt. Es ist zwar richtige, das Wow in einigen Bereichen (Grafik, RP, PvP->WAR), von einigen Spielen übertroffen wird, aber bei WoW macht es die richtige Mischung, mit der Blizzard so viel Geld verdient, das manche Firmen aus "Neid" auf dumme Gedanken kommen könnten.

Nein, ich will mich nicht der schadenfrohen Meute anschliessen. Ich hoffe immer noch, das WAR ein gutes und vor allem ein "anderes" Spiel wird, als WoW, so wie es versprochen wurde. Doch die Aussagen in diesem Blog sind im Bereich des Möglichen. Man könnte versuchen den sicheren Weg zu gehen und damit den vollständig falschen. Ein Spiel, das WoW Spieler wegnehmen will, muss sich im Spielkonzept deutlich von WoW unterscheiden. Ein auf PvP spezialliertes Spiel wie WAR hätte gute Chancen, aber es wird höchstens ein Unentschieden geben, einen Sieger nicht.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## Deadwool (18. Oktober 2007)

Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Ein Spiel das die Kunden von WoW gewinnen will muss sich WoW annähern. 

Wenn man eine gewohnte Umgebung verlässt will man sich in einer neuen Umgebung so schnell wie möglich wohl fühlen, sonst zieht man automatisch weiter. Ich hab das bei mir selbst gesehen als ich diverse MMO Betas (HdRO, Sword of the New World, Tabula Rasa, Warhammer) angespielt hab. Die Titel die versucht haben elementare Dinge anders zu machen, wie zB die Steuerung, hab ich schnell wieder liegengelassen. Nur einer der getesteten Titel konnte mich langfristig fesseln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thip (18. Oktober 2007)

Also mir ist die Diskussion über dieses Thema relativ "egal" (In das linke Ohr rein, aus´m rechten wieder raus). Die die das Spiel gerne spielen möchten, werden dies wohl auch tun(so wie ich). Ich lass mir da auch nicht mein interesse an W.A.R nehmen, nur weil da irgentwelche Bubs ankommen und jetzt schon ihr Urteil richten. Sollen sie doch schlecht machen, was sie wollen und alle die, die dann auf die Provokationen von "denen" eingehen sind dann auch in gewisserweise selber Schuld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Thip





PS: W.A.R is coming 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolfo (18. Oktober 2007)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (18. Oktober 2007)

Irgendwo habt ihr ja recht, was rege ich mich darüber noch auf.
Ich denke man gewinnt so oder so mehr wenn die Leute nicht dabei sind, die sowas glauben.


----------



## fabian20 (18. Oktober 2007)

Hi

*@ Petara:* WOW hat eine hervorragende hintergrundstory (wc3) und blizzards hats halb fertig auf den markt geschmissen. Dann hat Blizzards die fehlenden inhalte monate später nachgepatcht. Der effekt war, dass das spiel früh auf den markt kam und viel gekauft wurde auch wegen wc3.  

Aber petara du wirst merken das nicht alles gut ist was die masse macht. Wie viele WOW spielen ist lang KEIN INDIKATOR dafür welche Qualitäten WOW besitzt. 
Wer ein bisschen sinn für realität hat, weiss das oft in deutschland sachen gekauft werden weils jeder hat. Wo der Mainstream hinfließt. Ich nehm mich da gar nicht aus. Ich hab vor der entscheidung gestanden:
DAOC oder WOW und ich hab wow genommen weil WC3 so gut war und weils eigentlich jeder spielte.Im nachhinnein bin ich jedoch der meinung ich hätt mir lieber DAOC genommen. Von solchen überlegungen kann man doch nicht die Qualität eines spieles ableiten. 
Wenn ich sage WOW ist tot dann mein ich Qualitätsmäßig. Es gibt einen haufen spiele die Qualitätsmäßig schon viel mehr aufm Kasten haben als WOW. Ich hab auch nen Betakey von Tabula Rasa und das ist meiner Meinung nach um längen besser als wow. 
In sofern ist es nicht Realitätsfern wenn ich sage das wow "tot " ist (vielleicht hab ich mich da unklar ausgedrückt). Es ist aber doch ziemlich oberflächlich betrachtet zu sagen :"wow ist gut weil es viele spielen und blizzards viel geld macht".



*@deadwool:* Sorry ich bin anderer Meinung. Warum solln sich spiele die Erfolg haben wollen wow annähern?
Ich bin für Vielfalt. Wenn ich ein spiel vom Typ wow spielen will spiel ich wow. Ich bin allerdings der Meinung das WOW trotz riesiger Spielerzahlen  nicht das non plus ultra ist und alle interessen von den spielern abdeckt. Insofern bin ich froh das es noch spiele gibt die sich von Wow in spielelementen distanzieren bzw. andere Schwerpunkte legen.

*@Morticielle: * [bWow ist ein Online Rollenspiel und WAR auch. Es liegt in der Natur des menschen zu vergleichen und abzuwägen was besser ist. Wird in anderen bereichen auch rege getan. Wenn ich in die Computerbild guck seh ich hardwarvergleiche. Mach ich das Fernsehn an werden autos verglichen. 
*Wieso kann man dann niht auch zwei online rollenspiele miteinander vergleichen?*


Ich leg echt allen ans herz sich wirklich auch über sowas gedanken zu machen. Geht nicht einfach in den Laden und kauft euch das was sowieso am meisten gespielt wird (den fehler hab ich gemacht). Schaut euch wirklich an was euren interessen am nächsten liegt. Dann kann ich mich auch damit abfinden das ihr wow spielt^^. Ich muss allerdings sagen das man aus wow herrauswächst. Ist schon klar jetzt kommen welche und sagen: "Aber ich kenn welche die sind 60 haben vier kinder und zwei hunde und zocken trotzdem wow".
Jup kenn ich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


viele grüße 

fabi


----------



## Leoncore (18. Oktober 2007)

Täusch ich mich oder ist das hier ne Fortsetzung des "Liebe WoW-Gemeinde" Threads? In jedem Thread kommt WoW vor, ist doch net mehr schön. Man sollte sich hier im Unterforum konstruktiv über WAR unterhalten. Tut mir leid aber es langweilt langsam wenn in fast jedem Thread das gleiche geflame von vorne losgeht. Was der Typ auf dieser WoW Fanpage schreibt ist mir stink egal.

So nun nochma was zum Spielprinzip: Generell bin ich auch für mehr vielfalt im MMORPG Genre, aber irgendwie scheinen Spiele die mehr Komplexität beinhalten und/oder schwieriger sind weniger bei den Leuten anzukommen. K.A. woran es liegt und deswegen richten sich die meisten Entwickler von MMORPGs an WoW, weil es schön einfach und leicht ist und so (hofft man zumindest) eine gewisse Spieleranzahl erreichen zu können. Bei EQ2 wars genauso, super Spielprinzip anfangs, was auch sehr gruppenfördernt war, doch mit der Zeit sich immer mehr an WoW orrientiert hat und so sehr viele Spieler verloren hat.


----------



## Gothmorg (18. Oktober 2007)

Also was den guten Herrn Stevinho angeht muss ich dem TE zustimmen, das der Post wirklich lächerlich ist, da einfach nichts argumentiert wurde. Nachdem ich das recht sachlich in den Comments geschrieben hab wurde mein Account gebannt (lol). Für alle, die es nicht wissen, der Herr Stevinho ist sonst immer der, der all seine Posts mit seinem Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit begründet, aber wenn die Meinungsfreiheit Kritik an ihm bedeutet, nö, dann wird gebannt, lol.
Danach wurde das nochmal von einem anderen Mod ins WHO-Szene-Forum kopiert, weil man auf einer WoW-Fan(boy)seite ja nichts anderes als Zustimmung erwarten kann (da wurd auf WHO-Szene auch das schöne Beispiel genannt, dass man genauso gut in eine katholische Kirche gehen kann und sagen kann, der Buddismus ist Mist und dass man da dann wohl auch Zustimmung finden wird). Da hab ich obriges dann nochmal wiederholt und siehe da, Account auch auf WHO-Szene gebannt. Da scheint einer aber sehr unsicher zu sein, wenn er Kritik nicht beantworten kann, sondern die, die sie äußern direkt bannt. (Um Missverständnisse vorzubeugen, meine Posts waren total sachlich, nicht dass sie irgendwie beleidigend waren oder so)

Also da sieht man schonmal, was das für eine Seite ist, bzw. was aus ihr geworden ist. Vor einer Weile war die Seite noch richtig klasse, aber seit Steve es sich zur Gewohnheit gemacht hat, alle zu bannen, die nicht seiner Meinung sind bleiben nur noch die (sry für den Ausdruck, aber da fällt mir echt nichts anderes mehr zu ein) Arschkriecher, die Steve sowieso nur anbeten und nie einer anderen Meinung wären, da sie schon zustimmen, ehe sie den Text überhaupt gelesen haben.
mfG Goth


----------



## Kra'jin (18. Oktober 2007)

fabian20:

Du weisst aber, dass WoW absichtlich "halbfertig" auf den Markt kam, DAMIT Blizzard durch Patches noch Content einfügen kann? Btw, woran erkennst du, dass das Spiel halbfertig war damals? Nur weil die Story von WC3 nicht komplett drin war?

WoW wird sich nicht nur aus WC3 zusammensetzen, WC2 und WC1 Story und Hintergründe kommen auch noch dran, nur isses dafür noch zu früh. Sie rollen das Serie von hinten auf, erst wars Classic damit die Leute was zu zocken haben und zwar immens viel. Jetzt mit BC kommt der Inhalt von WC3-TFT rein mit dem nächsten wird WC3 höchstwahrscheinlich komplettiert. Btw glaube ich, dass die Südmeerinseln als Nächstes kommen, da sie auch Inhalte aus TFT sind.

Und zu euch allen anderen:

Ihr wisst, dass das Stevinhos BLOG ist, oder?

Zur Erinnerung, hier nach Wiki die Definition des Blogs:

Ein Weblog [&#712;w&#603;bl&#594;g], meist abgekürzt als Blog [bl&#594;g] (Wortkreuzung aus engl. World Wide Web und Log für Logbuch), ist ein auf einer Webseite geführtes und damit öffentlich einsehbares Tagebuch oder Journal.
[...]
Ein Blog ist ein für den Herausgeber („Blogger“) und seine Leser einfach zu handhabendes Medium zur Darstellung von Aspekten des eigenen Lebens und von Meinungen zu oftmals spezifischen Themengruppen. Weiter vertieft kann es auch sowohl dem Austausch von Informationen, Gedanken und Erfahrungen als auch der Kommunikation dienen und ist insofern dem Internetforum sehr ähnlich.

Link: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blog

Macht euch mal nicht ins Hemd, weil er mal was negatives gegen WAR gesagt hat. Das ist seine Meinung, die er aufgrund der Informationen von seinen Bekannten erhalten hat (die alle WAR-Fans sind, sich aufs Spiel gefreut haben und in der Beta enttäuscht wurden, auch sind die 3 keine Einzelfälle). Ob er mit seinem Eintrag Recht behalten wird, steht noch in den Sternen, da keiner aus der Beta was sagen darf, noch Leute außerhalb der Beta was konretes wissen.

Btw, liest euch mal seinen aktuellen Eintrag durch und denkt evtl. auch an euch, wenn ihr es lest, manche steigern sich echt zu rein, wenn man bedenkt, dass es nur ein Spiel ist...


----------



## ZAM (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich möchte alle Diskussions-Teilnehmer daran erinnern unsere Netiquette und (falls BETA-Teilnehmer) die NDA zur Warhammer-Beta einzuhalten. 

Vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (18. Oktober 2007)

Jo klar ist es nur ein Spiel . also WAR bzw. es wird mal eines.


Aber zwischen freier Meinungsäuserung und dem was dort geschrieben wurde ist schon ein Himmelweiter unterschied.
Das was dort steht ist eine Meinungsbildende "Lektüre" und ist somit auch kritikfähig.

Wenn jemand sagt "der Typ , der das geschrieben hat ist Scheiße" wäre das eine freie Meinungsäusserung und wäre so wie sie geäussert wurde vollkommen Kritiklos hinzunehmen , da sie subjectiv ist und nur die Meinung eines einzelnen , also seine Meinung wiedergibt.

Wenn es aber heißt "Alle Experten sind sich einig, dass dieser Typ scheiße ist" dann wäre das eine Meinungsbildende Aussage und vorallem eine Lüge. Diese art der Lyric ist sehr wohl kritikfähig und genau das mache ich hier.
und ich finde es auch relativ wichtig , dass man sowas ankreidet, denn wer ignoriert verliert ^^

Allerdings sagte ich ja schon  "Wuuuhhsaaaarrr" 

P.S. 
Der Verfasser merkt an, dass die Worte keinerlei zusammenhang mit seiner Ansicht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (18. Oktober 2007)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Jo klar ist es nur ein Spiel . also WAR bzw. es wird mal eines.
> Aber zwischen freier Meinungsäuserung und dem was dort geschrieben wurde ist schon ein Himmelweiter unterschied.
> Das was dort steht ist eine Meinungsbildende "Lektüre" und ist somit auch kritikfähig.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt allerdings, ich hab mir mal die ganzen Kommentare durchgelesen und auch den Text von diesem Steve. Besonders die Kommentare enden in einer Hetzjagd gegen WAR. Ehrlich nicht schön. Konstruktive Kritik ist erwünscht, aber sowas echt nicht. Aber ich find es irgendwie lustig solche Kommentare zu lesen, wie: "schade hatte mich schon so drauf gefreut". Da frage ich mich ernsthaft wie es mit der eigenen Meinungsbildung steht. Wenn es dieser Steve sagt muss es ja wohl stimmen, brauch man es auch überhaupt nicht mal selbst zu testen. Wenn ich jedem glauben würde was er sagt oder schreibt, dann könnte ich mich gleich begraben...


----------



## Tja (18. Oktober 2007)

Naja manche halten halt WoW für den Gral der MMORPG's. Dass es zuvor schon Spiele wie Everquest1, Ultima Online oder Meridian 59 gab, wissen die Wenigsten. 

Mir persönlich ist WAR sowas von egal. Mich stört nur der (ungerechte) Hype um das Teil. Das ist einfach typisch EA-Schmiere. Man nehme ein qualitätsfreies Produkt z.B. die Fifa-Reihe kaufe ein paar Artikel bei der Gaystar und schon verkauft man 1000 Exemplare mehr...

Ich habe mich selbst (wie schon oft beschrieben) auch mal für War interessiert und hatte hohe Erwartungen, das Ergebnis war allerdings mehr als ernüchternd. War wird WoW sicher nicht von Platz 1 verdrängen, floppen wird es auch nicht. 

Denke mal Platz #2 wird auf ein Duell zwischen Age of Conan und War hinauslaufen. 

Aber wie sagt man so schön, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. 

Mir tun jetzt schon die Leute leid, welche sich bei Support-Anfragen mit EA rumschlagen müssen...

zum Beta-Aussetzen:

Im Prinzip heißt das nichts anderes, als das das Spiel noch nicht reif genug für eine 2 Betaphase ist. Da gibt es natürlich viel Platz für Spekulationen. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass Mythic es nicht nur dem unangenehmen Publisher sondern auch GW recht machen muss und das ist in punkto Spielspaß ein Drahtseilakt...


----------



## mmorpgh (18. Oktober 2007)

Es tut mir Leid, aber irgendwie finde ich diesen Thread lächerlich...


----------



## Thealon (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin WoW-Spieler und werde es auch bleiben, dennoch hoffe ich das WAR ein sehr gutes Spiel wird das den Markt etwas erweitert und eine echte alternative zu WoW darstellt.

All diejenigen, die es nötig haben die Closed Beta von WAR zu kritisieren und behaupten WoW sei schon von Anfang an der Renner gewesen sehen sich bitte diese recht alten Screenshots an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://gameswelt.de/pc/screenshots/detail.php?item_id=47021

Jaaa auch WoW hat einen langen und schwierigen Weg zurückgelegt um zu dem guten Spiel zu werden, welches es jetzt ist und ich bin mir sicher das auch WAR das schafft.

mfg Thealon


----------



## BloodyEyes (19. Oktober 2007)

Zugegeben, die sog. Experten werden wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr wissen als der Praktikant bei buffed.
Ich denke man sollte da einfach nüchtern bleiben und sich mit den Geschehnissen vor dem Release nicht den 
Kopf verdrehen lassen. 
Ich meine als ich das erste mal von Halo gehört hatte dacht ich mir jeah geiles Spiel musste haben. Dass das 
dann noch 5 Jahre gedauert hat bis das mal rauskommt hät ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nie erwartet. Und dann hab 
ichs mir doch nicht geholt weil ich nach 5 Jahren Reviews lesen keinen Bock mehr hatte. Wenn WAR also ihr 
Release verschieben dann ist das ihr gutes Recht. Man sollte den Typen nur viel glück wünschen und gut is.

Ich glaub nämlich ehrlich gesagt die wissen schon was sie besser machen müssen und werden alles drann 
setzen das zu tun. (hoff ich) ^^


----------



## fabian20 (19. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kra schrieb:


> fabian20:
> 
> Du weisst aber, dass WoW absichtlich "halbfertig" auf den Markt kam, DAMIT Blizzard durch Patches noch Content einfügen kann? Btw, woran erkennst du, dass das Spiel halbfertig war damals? Nur weil die Story von WC3 nicht komplett drin war?
> 
> WoW wird sich nicht nur aus WC3 zusammensetzen, WC2 und WC1 Story und Hintergründe kommen auch noch dran, nur isses dafür noch zu früh. Sie rollen das Serie von hinten auf, erst wars Classic damit die Leute was zu zocken haben und zwar immens viel. Jetzt mit BC kommt der Inhalt von WC3-TFT rein mit dem nächsten wird WC3 höchstwahrscheinlich komplettiert. Btw glaube ich, dass die Südmeerinseln als Nächstes kommen, da sie auch Inhalte aus TFT sind.


HI

Ja das war mir bekannt. Hab ich auch in dem thread geschrieben,dass das absichtlich war. Woran ich erkenn das das spiel damals nicht komplett war? Nope nicht an der story. Fehlende spielinhalten wie z.b die battlegrounds. Pvp ist ja heut bei wow nix besonderes aber damals war ja noch gar nix da.
Über die story brauchst du mir nix zu erzählen die kenn ich. Die story aus der sich wow zusammensetzt ist 1 A dagegen hab ich nie was gesagt. Ich bin ein sehr großer warcraft fan und die story find ich klasse. 
Das hab ich aber auch an WOW auch nie kritisiert. Aber danke für die hinweise auch wenns nix an meinem obigen Thread ändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu dem anderen: Was war das mit dem Steve kann mir das einer nochmal gaaaanz langsam und von anfang an erklären? 


viele grüße

fabi


----------



## Trisher (19. Oktober 2007)

Es ist doch immer wieder faszinierend, welchen Scheiß manche Leute verbal fabrizieren können. Der Mann hat seine Meinung geäußert. Da kann man ihm keinen Vorwurf machen und das was der CM von WAR geantwortet hat, war ja aber schon ne dämliche Sache, die die Äußerung von Stevinho in einer gewissen Weise ja eigentlich nur bestätigen. Und ich glaube weniger als die Hälfte der Leute, die hier ihre beschränkte Meinung zum Ausdruck bringen, haben sich überhaupt einmal mit dem Thema Warhammer beschäftigt. Dieses Universum und in seiner Erscheinungsart (Tabletop) bietet einfach nicht soviele Möglichkeiten wie das Warcraft-Universum. Man kann Birnen in der Form nicht mit Äpfeln vergleichen. Und dazu, das WoW während der Beta auch nicht perfekt war, das stimmt zwar, aber es war zumindestens einige Monate vor der Erscheinung das Grundkonzept fertig und nur noch Abstimmungen entscheidend. Wenn es bei WAR ähnlich sein sollte, kann man wohl die Erscheinung ins Jahre 2010 schieben. Und das WAR nichtmal annährend fertig ist kann man ja alleine daran schon erkennen, das immernoch nicht mal alle Völker integriert sind, die in der Releaseversion enthalten sein sollen.
Aber es ist doch immerwieder interessant wie manche Leute überreagieren, wenn jemand ihre Lieblingssache kritisieren. Aber betrachten wir das doch mal nüchtern, in der momentan Version hat WAR keine Zukunft und es muss sich noch eine ganze Menge ändern, sonst bleibt das auch nach dem Erscheinen so.


----------



## Trisher (19. Oktober 2007)

Thealon schrieb:


> Ich bin WoW-Spieler und werde es auch bleiben, dennoch hoffe ich das WAR ein sehr gutes Spiel wird das den Markt etwas erweitert und eine echte alternative zu WoW darstellt.
> 
> All diejenigen, die es nötig haben die Closed Beta von WAR zu kritisieren und behaupten WoW sei schon von Anfang an der Renner gewesen sehen sich bitte diese recht alten Screenshots an
> 
> ...



Du hast jetzt aber nicht geschaut, ob da schon die Beta war. Um genau zu sein, nein! Das waren Screenshots aus der Entwicklung und es ist ja wohl allgemein hin bekannt, das WoW ca. im Jahre 1995 angekündigt wurde.


----------



## Trisher (19. Oktober 2007)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings, ich hab mir mal die ganzen Kommentare durchgelesen und auch den Text von diesem Steve. Besonders die Kommentare enden in einer Hetzjagd gegen WAR. Ehrlich nicht schön. Konstruktive Kritik ist erwünscht, aber sowas echt nicht. Aber ich find es irgendwie lustig solche Kommentare zu lesen, wie: "schade hatte mich schon so drauf gefreut". Da frage ich mich ernsthaft wie es mit der eigenen Meinungsbildung steht. Wenn es dieser Steve sagt muss es ja wohl stimmen, brauch man es auch überhaupt nicht mal selbst zu testen. Wenn ich jedem glauben würde was er sagt oder schreibt, dann könnte ich mich gleich begraben...



Hast du die WAR-Beta gezockt? Wenn nicht soll ich dir vielleicht beim graben helfen. Ich bezweifle es. Weil, dann bist du nicht besser, du glaubst ja auch nur was andere dir sagen oder Mythic dir zeigt.

PS: Ist doch eigentlich ne tolle Werbung, wenn das von den CMs noch ein wenig aufgepusht wird. Das Spiel kommt wieder ins Gespräch, die Spielerschaft will wissen, wer denn nun recht hat etc.


----------



## Melrakal (19. Oktober 2007)

Triplepost, da hat wohl jemand die Editierfunktion nicht gefunden hm? ^^

Aber mal ehrlich... dein Text unterscheidet sich in keinster Weise von den Trollversuchen anderer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordenai (19. Oktober 2007)

> Also mir ist die Diskussion über dieses Thema relativ "egal" (In das linke Ohr rein, aus´m rechten wieder raus). Die die das Spiel gerne spielen möchten, werden dies wohl auch tun(so wie ich). Ich lass mir da auch nicht mein interesse an W.A.R nehmen, nur weil da irgentwelche Bubs ankommen und jetzt schon ihr Urteil richten. Sollen sie doch schlecht machen, was sie wollen und alle die, die dann auf die Provokationen von "denen" eingehen sind dann auch in gewisserweise selber Schuld.



Damit scheint das Thema abgeschlossen, denn mehr gibt es wirklich nicht zu sagen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trisher (19. Oktober 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> Triplepost, da hat wohl jemand die Editierfunktion nicht gefunden hm? ^^
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich... dein Text unterscheidet sich in keinster Weise von den Trollversuchen anderer
> 
> ...



Gefunden schon aber zu faul zu benutzen, das nächste mal wieder. Aber seien wir mal ehrlich es ist doch sowas von egal, wer das bessere Spiel spielt, welches Spiel die meisten Kiddies hat, wer die besseren Beleidigungen für die anderen findet, demnächst noch wer die meisten Foren des anderen vollgeflamt hat, etc etc. Jeder soll doch einfach seine Meinung in einem vernünftigen Ton äußern können. Und das was in der WAR Community abgeht ist ja wohl mal unter aller Sau, genauso aber im forum von WoWSzene. 
Das ganze ist eigentlich sowas von lächerlich, demnächst fangen noch die CMs an sich die Rübe einzuhauen. Ich sehe schon die Schlagzeile auf buffed.de 
"Vaneck attackiert Sternentaler auf der GC 2008: Massenschlägerei fordert 10 Orks und 7 Elfen auf beiden Seiten." I
m weiteren Artikel heißt es dann: 
"Vaneck (CM von WoW) und Sternentaler (CM von WAR) gingen am heutigen Samstag auf der internationalen Computerspielemesse Games Convention in Leipzig aufeinander los. Der Grund: Ein Streit, der im Oktober letzten Jahres zwischen den beiden Communitys in diversen Foren losging eskalierte. Tausenende Anhänger beider Lager mischten sich mit ein um ihrem jeweiligen CommunityManager zu helfen. Der Streit basierte auf einem Blogeintrag des Webmasters "Stevinho"(Wow-Szene.de) Im Laufe des Kampfes wurden die Stände von Blizzard und Mythic total verwüstet, unter den Trümmern werden immernoch einige Papporks und -elfen vermisst. Politiker fordern nun erneut ein allgemeines Computerspieleverbot, besonders von MMORPGs. Sobald uns weitere Inforamtionen vorliegen, werden wir euch umgehend informieren."


----------



## Deadwool (19. Oktober 2007)

Trisher schrieb:


> ....unter den Trümmern werden immernoch einige Papporks und -elfen vermisst.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so geil


----------



## Melrakal (19. Oktober 2007)

*g* ja ^^


----------



## Leoncore (19. Oktober 2007)

Trisher schrieb:


> Und ich glaube weniger als die Hälfte der Leute, die hier ihre beschränkte Meinung zum Ausdruck bringen, haben sich überhaupt einmal mit dem Thema Warhammer beschäftigt. Dieses Universum und in seiner Erscheinungsart (Tabletop) bietet einfach nicht soviele Möglichkeiten wie das Warcraft-Universum. Man kann Birnen in der Form nicht mit Äpfeln vergleichen.



Ich z.b. spiele schon seit guten 10 Jahren das Tabletop und das Warhammer Universum bietet mindestens genauso viele Möglichkeiten wie das Warcraft Universum. Es gibt nebenbei auch viele Romane und Rollenspiele alla D&D zu Warhammer. Im Tabletop werden nur die Schlachten erzählt, nebenbei gibt es aber noch viel mehr.



Trisher schrieb:


> Hast du die WAR-Beta gezockt? Wenn nicht soll ich dir vielleicht beim graben helfen. Ich bezweifle es. Weil, dann bist du nicht besser, du glaubst ja auch nur was andere dir sagen oder Mythic dir zeigt.
> 
> PS: Ist doch eigentlich ne tolle Werbung, wenn das von den CMs noch ein wenig aufgepusht wird. Das Spiel kommt wieder ins Gespräch, die Spielerschaft will wissen, wer denn nun recht hat etc.



Jetzt stinkt es mir aber langsam. Erstens pass mal auf wenn du hier beschränkt nennst und wenn du hier beleidigst! Ich hab mir wirklich alle KOmmentare auf der Seite durchgelesen und bis auf wenige waren die meisten irgendwelche Flameposts. Und dieser Stephano oder wie er heißt hat wie es scheint noch nicht mal selbst die Beta gezockt, erzählt irgendwas von Experten und kommt mit seinem Text so rüber als wäre WAR jetzt schon verloren, obwohl es noch nicht mal draußen ist. Er versucht gar nicht mal WAR eine Chance zu geben, man beachte dass das Game noch in der Beta steckt. Klar ist es seine Meinung, die hätte er aber ein wenig anders formulieren können. Natürlich beruht das jetztige Wissen von mir auch nur auf dem was verschiedene Internetseiten in ihren News posten. Trotz allem, bin ich aber eigentlich noch so gesehen einer der neutralen Poster hier im Forum, also pass mal auf wenn du hier attackierst oder versuchst in eine Schublade zu stecken. Ich hatte schon ma gesagt das sich jeder seine Meinung selbst bilden sollte wenn er die Chance dazu hat und nicht rumheulen soll alla "schade hatte mich shcon so drauf gefreut, aber wenn es dieser Steph erzählt wird es wohl stimmen".


----------



## fabian20 (19. Oktober 2007)

Hmm

Kann mir mal einer erklären was das mit Stephano ist? Das kamm irgendwie in der mitte dieses Themas hier auf und seitdem sitz ich hier und weiss nicht mehr worum es geht^^

könnt mir ja mal einer erklären? Wär wirklich nett so ne zusammenfassung


----------



## Leoncore (19. Oktober 2007)

fabian20 schrieb:


> Hmm
> 
> Kann mir mal einer erklären was das mit Stephano ist? Das kamm irgendwie in der mitte dieses Themas hier auf und seitdem sitz ich hier und weiss nicht mehr worum es geht^^
> 
> könnt mir ja mal einer erklären? Wär wirklich nett so ne zusammenfassung



http://www.wowszene.de/news.php?extend.1331

Kannst du das ganze nachlesen.

P.S.: Falls ein Mod das hier lesen sollte, hoffe ich das er diesen Thread dicht macht. Es läuft eigentlich auf nix mehr raus hier.


----------



## Sterntaler (19. Oktober 2007)

Trisher schrieb:


> Es ist doch immer wieder faszinierend, welchen Scheiß manche Leute verbal fabrizieren können. Der Mann hat seine Meinung geäußert. Da kann man ihm keinen Vorwurf machen und das was der CM von WAR geantwortet hat, war ja aber schon ne dämliche Sache, die die Äußerung von Stevinho in einer gewissen Weise ja eigentlich nur bestätigen. (..)


Mir ist nicht ganz klar, wo ich da etwas bestätigt haben sollte.

Unter Kritik oder eigener Meinung verstehe ich etwas anderes. Wer Phrasen wie _"Alle Experten sind sich einig..."_ oder _"Allgemein wird erwartet..."_ verwendet, kann nicht erwarten, dass man solche Äußerungen als seine persönliche Meinung auffasst. Kritik äußert man am besten in Details mit Belegen (und bestenfalls Gegenvorschläge), Sätze wie _"Die Entwickler von WHO haben es tatsächlich geschafft, die Sache bereits vor dem Release in den Sand zu setzen."_ sind viel näher an einem Flame als an einer Kritik.

Darüber hinaus enthält der Blogbeitrag manche Dinge, die schlichtweg falsch sind.
- _"Das Problem ist nun, dass alle Rassen und Völker die exakt selben Spells haben. Außerdem gibt es absolut keine Vielfalt: Man drückt während der Kämpfe konstant eine einzige Taste."_
Die Spielweise eines Schamanen hat nichts mit der eines Runenpriesters, eines Zeloten oder eines Sigmarpriesters zu tun - auch wenn alle drei über Heilzauber verfügen, unterscheiden sie sich in allen anderen Dingen - selbst im effektiven Einsatz dieser Zauber - gewaltig. Natürlich kann man Kämpfe lediglich mit einer einzigen Aktion bestreiten, theoretisch würde es sogar reichen, einmalig Auto-Attack einzuschalten, gewinnen wird man so jedoch nicht. Jede Klasse hat mehrere Möglichkeiten auf taktische Situationen zu reagieren.

- _"Nachdem das Beta-Forum von WHO komplett von Flames in Richtung "Ihr habt unser Spiel getötet" oder "Ihr habts verkackt, ich spiele den Mist auf keinen Fall" überflutet war, zogen die Entwickler die Notbremse, schlossen das Forum und wipten jeglichen Inhalt."_
Ebenfalls falsch. Flames gab und gibt es im internen Forum eher weniger, eine Flut gibt es sicherlich nicht. Wer sich dort die Mühe macht, Beiträge zu schreiben, hat meistens ein Anliegen mit seiner Kritik und bringt in der Regel auch gleich Vorschläge, wie man es aus seiner Sicht besser machen kann. Genau dazu ist das Forum da. Wir brauchen ehrliche Tester, keine Ja-Sager.
Das Forum ist nicht geschlossen. Im deutschen Teil sind in der letzte Woche sind 23 neue threads entstanden mit über 1.000 Antworten. Der thread zum DEV-Feedback von gestern ist mittlerweile sechs Seiten lang. ich lese dort jeden einzelnen Beitrag und leite ihn ggf. weiter.
- _"Allgemein wird erwartet, dass entweder Gamesworkshop den Entwicklern zeitnah die Lizenz entziehen wird"_
Völlig haltlos.


Nun hat dieser Mann hier auch nur seine Meinung zu der dämlichen Sache geäußert.


----------



## fabian20 (19. Oktober 2007)

Hi

@Leoncore: Vielen dank für den Link!

Was soll man nun dazu sagen? Der Kerl ist überzeugt davon das der Käse den er da labert wahr ist. Darüber streiten wir uns doch aber hier nicht oder? 
Er spielt wow und scheint mächtig überzeugt von dem spiel zu sein. Das er dafür WAR versucht schlecht zu machen zeugt nur davon, dass man auf seine Worte überhaupt nicht zu achten brauch. Sein Text ist ,und da stimme ich Kai vollkommen zu, gespickt von vollkommen haltlosen Aussagen. 
Dies beschränkt sich nicht nur auf seine Texte über WAR. Ich muss mich outen. Ich studiere Lehramt genauso wie meine Freundin. Meine mutter ist Rektorin einer Schule und mein Opa war auch lehrer. Was er über das Thema Lehramt loslässt, ist mindestens genauso ein Käse wie das Gelaber über WAR.

Lasst ihn einfach links liegen. Über sowas muss man sich nicht unterhalten....

viele grüße 

fabi


----------



## Sagardo (19. Oktober 2007)

Naja was das mit dem "der Mann hat nur seine Meinung geäussert" ist ja schon in sich eine eher sehr schwamige Aussage, aber die Tatsache , dass dieser "Blog" auch noch groß auf der Newsseite steht sagt ja eigentlich schon alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich bin aber positiv überrascht, dass doch weniger Leute als gedacht so dumm sind und diese "Meinungsäusserung" glauben.(naja zumindest hier bei Buffed.de)

Also hiermit ist das Thema dann auch ausgenudelt, es sei denn Stevhino möchte uns die "Experten" nennen und uns den "Allgemeinen" vorstellen ..... nein ? ok . dann war es das wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ups eins noch ...



> Aber seien wir mal ehrlich es ist doch sowas von egal, wer das bessere Spiel spielt, welches Spiel die meisten Kiddies hat, wer die besseren Beleidigungen für die anderen findet, demnächst noch wer die meisten Foren des anderen vollgeflamt hat, etc etc. Jeder soll doch einfach seine Meinung in einem vernünftigen Ton äußern können. Und das was in der WAR Community abgeht ist ja wohl mal unter aller Sau, genauso aber im forum von WoWSzene.



Sorry aber die einzigen echten Beleidigungen in diesem Thread find ich in deinem Post, denk mal darüber nach und vorallem entschuldige dich dafür.


----------



## Belaiar (19. Oktober 2007)

HiHo ja .. ich habe mir mal die zeit genommen alles durch zu lesen ...

mancher würde nun denken er muss sich nun für einen fanboy club entscheiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

NEIN mir geht es etwas auf den kecks, gibt es grade keine spannenderen themen als "welches spiel ist das besste?" WoW 5jahre Urgestein VS. -5 Montate WAR 

ich bin erschrocken wie viele leute sich dazu hinreissen lassen sich gegenseitig zu zerfleischen nur um denn bei dem punkt anzugelangen "nun wissen wir immer noch nit wer TOLLER ist " 

Nun Herr sternentalter sagte ja, man sollte KRITIK äußern aber auch VORSCHLÄGE zur verbesserung machen. das wollte ich den nun machen: zeig doch einfach mal n paar forenbeiträge aus dem beta forum und schreib was dazu warum der vorschlag gut war und ob er eingebaut wurde / warum er nicht gut war und nicht eingebaut wurde  

etwas mehr infos preisgeben und somit den nährboden von gerüchten, lügen und legenden schmälern !

nun und bennent doch das thema um von "WEILS SONST KEINER SCHREIBT" in "WAS KÖNNEN WIR TUN DASS..." es nicht dauernd zu bildung von legenden und falschen infos kommt 



ps.: ich würde nämlich gerne mehr wissen von Warhammer online und möcht nicht dauernd bullshit und eigenmeinungen in form von WOW vs WAR 

*winkt*


----------



## fabian20 (19. Oktober 2007)

@Belaiar: 
Sorry wenn dir das WOW vs. WAR gelaber nicht passt dann lies den Thread nicht. Das in der Beta nix gesagt wird,damit musste dich abfinden. 
Und das produkte aus der gleichen sparte miteinander verglichen werden passiert überall. 
Kauf dir die computerbildspiele da siehste hardware tests und vergleiche. Oder kauf dir ne Autozeitschrift. Das gleiche in grün.

Dann versteh ich nur nicht: 

warum herr gott muss ich mich dann rechtfertigen, wenn ich WAR mit WOW vergleiche?

Wers nicht mehr sehn kann solls nicht lesen

Viele grüße 

Fabian


----------



## ~Shákal~ (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann bei solchen Aussagen den WoW- Spielern alles Gute wünschen mit ihrer : arbeitlosen, kindischen und vulgären Community. Ihr habt nach dem *Ironi* äußerst spannenden und abwechslungsreichen BC  nun bei Wrath of the Wasauchimmer nochmal die Chance euer RL ein Stücken weiter in den totalen Ruin zu treiben. 
Ich hoffe auch , dass solche Leute wie diese von WoW-Szene da bleiben wo sie sind.

Soviel dazu.


----------



## Trisher (19. Oktober 2007)

~Shákal~ schrieb:


> Ich kann bei solchen Aussagen den WoW- Spielern alles Gute wünschen mit ihrer : arbeitlosen, kindischen und vulgären Community. Ihr habt nach dem *Ironi* äußerst spannenden und abwechslungsreichen BC  nun bei Wrath of the Wasauchimmer nochmal die Chance euer RL ein Stücken weiter in den totalen Ruin zu treiben.
> Ich hoffe auch , dass solche Leute wie diese von WoW-Szene da bleiben wo sie sind.
> 
> Soviel dazu.



Das ist genau das, was wir alle befürchtet haben: "Nein ihr habt mehr Kiddies". OMG das ist peinlich, dass sowas in Foren rumlaufen darf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber gut jedem das Seine. Und ich finde es überaus interessant, dass gerade du auch mal WoW gezockt hast und dass sogar bis Level 54. Scheint dich ja echt gereizt zu haben. Und was du in deinem Blog von Langeweile schreibst kann ja wohl auch nicht zu treffen, weil dann sitzt du jetzt den ganzen Tag in deinem Zimmer und drehst Däumchen.

Eigentlich sollte man sich darauf einigen:
1. Beide Spiele sind scheiße/Beide Spiele sind toll.
2. Beide haben gleich viele Kiddies/Arbeitslose. (Ihr seid die vulgärere Community)
3. Beide Spiele machen süchtig.



Kai schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht ganz klar, wo ich da etwas bestätigt haben sollte.
> 
> Unter Kritik oder eigener Meinung verstehe ich etwas anderes. Wer Phrasen wie _"Alle Experten sind sich einig..."_ oder _"Allgemein wird erwartet..."_ verwendet, kann nicht erwarten, dass man solche Äußerungen als seine persönliche Meinung auffasst. Kritik äußert man am besten in Details mit Belegen (und bestenfalls Gegenvorschläge), Sätze wie _"Die Entwickler von WHO haben es tatsächlich geschafft, die Sache bereits vor dem Release in den Sand zu setzen."_ sind viel näher an einem Flame als an einer Kritik.
> 
> ...



Nun ja ich beziehe mich konkret auf deine Antwort aus eurem Forum:


_"Uih, konzentriertes Blödes ... haltet besser Abstand.

Nur um es nochmal richtig zu stellen:
- Der Stop war normal geplant und auch nicht der erste, der stattfand (nur der erste mit Publikum).
- Natürlich gab es negative Stimmen im internen Forum, auch simple Flames, aber das meiste war berechtigte Kritik mit Änderungsvorschlägen. Auf dieses Feedback wird gerade intensiv eingegangen. (Man soll es nicht glauben, aber dazu ist eine Beta da.) Sätze wie "Ihr habt unser Spiel getötet" oder "Ihr habts verkackt, ich spiele den Mist auf keinen Fall" sind mir nicht aufgefallen, von einer ganzen Flut davon ganz zu schweigen.
- Es gibt schon ein paar mehr Fertigkeiten, die unterscheiden sich sogar.
- Das Forum ist nicht geschlossen, das Feedback wurde nicht gelöscht sondern lediglich archiviert, da bereits alles im Tracker ist und momentan nichts Neues dazukommen kann.
- Die Lizenz bleibt bei Mythic und das Spiel kommt raus, wenn es soweit ist.

Ansonsten kann man sagen: Wenn er einen Zeitvertreib sucht, kann er ja nochmal die NDA in Ruhe lesen. Die ist lang und enthält viele für ihn interessante Punkte, z.B. rechtliche Schritte."_

Allein der erste Satz, macht dich nicht viel besser als Stevinho (der wie ich zugeben muss nicht gerade meiner Lieblingswebmaster ist, aber Allimania kommt halt von WoW-Szene). Meiner Meinung nach lässt das nicht gerade auf Professionalität schließen, zumindestens nicht im Vergleich zu anderen Forenmastern. Auch das mit der NDA ist meiner Meinung nach sehr interessant, soll ich mich jetzt auch fürchten?
Gut, meine Meinung zu dem allgemeinen Blödsinn, an dem ich mich eigentlich mit Begeisterung beteilige, WAR interessiert mich nicht wirklich, nichtmal Warhammer 40k konnte ich was abgewinnen, aber auch WoW geht mir langsam auf den Keks, weil ich einfach keinen Bock habe, abends 4 Stunden im Raid zu hängen. Trotzdem zocke ich noch WoW, weil auch neue Charakter Spaß machen, aber es muss wohl jeder eingestehen, irgendwie hat Blizzard etwas richtig gemacht, sonst wäre das Spiel nicht in diesen Masen erfolgreich. Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass es nochmal ein Spiel gibt, welches die Massen so begeistert.
Aber ich warte mal ab, sollte ich mich täuschen und WAR wird mir höheren Verkaufszahlen gesegnet, seis drum. Vielleicht liegts ja im simplen Gameplay.


----------



## realten (19. Oktober 2007)

fabian20 schrieb:


> ............
> @ realten: du laberst nen scheiss das gibts gar net. Nur weil soviele spieler wow spielen heisst es nicht das es gut ist! Wow war nur als erster da und hat ein spiel in solcher breite aufgezogen! Und von wow kommt man schlecht weg. Ich selbst hab ne lange zeit wow gespielt. Das hört sich vielleicht doof an. Aber wow spielt man auch wenn man keinen bock hat. Dann sagt man sich man bezahlt geld dafür und selbst wenn mans abbestellt kann man noch den monat spielen. So zieht man sich selbst durch die langeweile phasen. Aber ab irgendeinem punkt (und dazu muss man auch etwas grips haben) merkt man , dass man
> a) immer das gleiche macht in wow und
> b) man morgens um 7 aufgestanden ist eine inzanz gemacht hat und es 16 uhr ist.
> ...



Sorry wenn du meine Meinung nicht verarbeiten konntest. Ich hab ja niemanden angegriffen oder beleidigt und wie gesagt auch nix gegen WAR. Ich erlaube mir nur ein müdes Lächeln über die ganzen Propheten die schon vor was weiß ich wie vielen Monaten nach den ersten zwei albernen WAR-Screenshots und nach dem Konsum von ein paar Reklametexten gewusst haben, dass DAS der absolute wow-Killer und soooooo viel geiler ist. Dazu muss man wahrscheinlich mehr Grips haben als ich.

Gib mir nur einen Cent für jeden der schon längst aufgehört haben wollte wegen WAR. Und wie lange muss ich eigentlich "WAR is coming" noch in so vielen Signaturen lesen ? Lol wo isses denn nu ? Ich schlage vor man redet über dieses Spiel wenns mal fertig und ausgereift ist.


----------



## Favorit (19. Oktober 2007)

wowszene.de und deren Betreiber haben in etwa das Niveau der Bild-Zeitung und Kai Diekmann. Man könnte das unter speziellem Blickwinkel jetzt als Kompliment auffassen, was ich jedoch damit sagen will: man sollte dem dort geschriebenen nicht all zu viel Interesse schenken. 

Was diesen 'Blog'-Beitrag betrifft, was dort geschrieben wurde diente doch ganz offensichtlich der Provokation. Wie Sterntaler schon erwähnte haben solche Äußerungen nicht viel mit perönslicher Meinung zu tun. Hier wurde ganz klar Meinungsmache betrieben, unter dem Deckmantel eines persönlichen 'Blog'-Eintrags (der nebenbei bemerkt noch  als 'News' auf einer "Community" Seite erschien). Leider hat der Verfasser durch die dadurch geschlagenen Wellen wohl das erreicht was er wollte.

Ich kann dem Team um WAR nur raten die HP des Betreibers aus dem Fansite-Programm zu nehmen und sich ausdrücklichst davon zu distanzieren. Zukünftigen Ärger könnte man sich so im Vorfeld ersparen.

Ansonsten kann ich nur bestätigen was #11 schon geschrieben hat.


----------



## Trisher (19. Oktober 2007)

Favorit schrieb:


> wowszene.de und deren Betreiber haben in etwa das Niveau der Bild-Zeitung und Kai Diekmann. Man könnte das unter speziellem Blickwinkel jetzt als Kompliment auffassen, was ich jedoch damit sagen will: man sollte dem dort geschriebenen nicht all zu viel Interesse schenken.
> 
> Was diesen 'Blog'-Beitrag betrifft, was dort geschrieben wurde diente doch ganz offensichtlich der Provokation. Wie Sterntaler schon erwähnte haben solche Äußerungen nicht viel mit perönslicher Meinung zu tun. Hier wurde ganz klar Meinungsmache betrieben, unter dem Deckmantel eines persönlichen 'Blog'-Eintrags (der nebenbei bemerkt noch  als 'News' auf einer "Community" Seite erschien). Leider hat der Verfasser durch die dadurch geschlagenen Wellen wohl das erreicht was er wollte.
> 
> ...



Eigentlich hat er nach deiner Auffassung nicht das erreicht was er wollte. Du meinst er wollte gegen WAR hetzen (auch wenn du es nicht so grass gesagt hast). Dabei hat er das Spiel eigentlich nur in aller Munde gebracht. Kann man so aber auch so sehen.

Und mal an die Posts um #11 herum, es ist in dem Fall seine eigene Website und keine "freie Website". Zum anderen ist der Link wohl mal sowas von sinnlos: Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man ein Spiel schlecht verletzen kann. Und wie will man etwas, was kommerziell gar nicht existiert eine Meinungsäußerung aufstellen?
Noch dazu das WAR sich nicht mit WOW messen muss: Doch das muss es wohl, weil wenn es das beste MMO sein will, muss es sich mit allen anderen auch messen lassen inkl. WoW, E2, AoC, HDRO etc.


----------



## ~Shákal~ (20. Oktober 2007)

Trisher schrieb:


> Das ist genau das, was wir alle befürchtet haben: "Nein ihr habt mehr Kiddies". OMG das ist peinlich, dass sowas in Foren rumlaufen darf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_

Um mal auf deinem Niveau zu antworten :
1. Klar habe ich WoW gespielt , sonst könnte ich es wohl kaum beurteilen , oder ?
2. Wie willst du denn behaupten, dass Warhammer kiddies/Arbeitslose hat, wenn das Spiel nicht einmal auf dem Markt ist ? Das gleiche gilt für deinen dritten Punkt und die lächerliche Aussage die WAR community wäre vulgär (?) Tatsache oder dummes geflame ?
2.1 WoW hat sehr sehr viele Kiddies. Ich könnte dir Geschichten erzählen.... aber darum geht es jetzt nicht.
4. "Und was du in deinem Blog von Langeweile schreibst kann ja wohl auch nicht zu treffen, weil dann sitzt du jetzt den ganzen Tag in deinem Zimmer und drehst Däumchen. " < Daraus werd ich nicht schlau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Leoncore (20. Oktober 2007)

Trisher schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass es nochmal ein Spiel gibt, welches die Massen so begeistert.
> Aber ich warte mal ab, sollte ich mich täuschen und WAR wird mir höheren Verkaufszahlen gesegnet, seis drum. Vielleicht liegts ja im simplen Gameplay.



Ja gut warum so viele Spieler WoW spielen wird wohl nie richtig erkenntlich werden. Ob es jetzt am einfachen Spielprinzip hängt oder einfach nur daran das der Name Blizzard groß programm ist. Hauptsächlich denke ich ist es so das die hälfte aller WoW-Spieler einfach nur Mitläufer sind und sobald was anderes IN ist, ziehen diese Spieler einfach weiter. Ich hatte es mal ne Woche angetestet und mir gefiel es nich wirklich, weil es einfach zu wenig zu bieten hatte. Aber vielleicht hängt die Begeisterung auch einfach daran das WoW eine sehr große Community besitzt und so man immer wieder neue Leute kennenlernt und viele es einfach als einen erweiterten Chat ansehen. Ich denke auch, das viele Spieler zuvor nie ein anderes MMORPG gespielt haben und es deswegen als Nonplusultra ansehen. Aber gut ist alles persönlicher Geschmack und ich denke das WoW ein ganz guter Start für jemanden ist der davor nie etwas mit Online Rollenspielen zu tun hatte.


----------



## Llane (20. Oktober 2007)

Haha.

Sehr amüsant, das Ganze. Stevinho hat das Spiel zu keinem Zeitpunkt selbst gezockt, doch er weiß ganz genau daß es von den Entwicklern bereits in den Sand gesetzt wurde. Respekt! Bei so viel Kompetenz wird mir ja schon ganz schummerig in der vollgezockten Gnomenbirne.

Einfach nur lachhaft das Ganze. Habe mir früher die Seite gerne angesehen, aber die Egotrips des Herrn Krömer nerven einfach nur noch nach einer Weile.


----------



## Neko-Rune (20. Oktober 2007)

zu dem Tehma/dieser aussagen/diesem Blog einträge:  keines Kommentars würdig.


----------



## Gothmorg (20. Oktober 2007)

Übrigens, neuste Neuigkeiten von Herrn Stevinho:
Er hat die Kopie seiner News auf WHOszene.de gelöscht und den Admin, der sie verlinkt hat gebannt, damit sich auch ja nicht zuviele Gegenstimmen bilden. Außerdem wurden noch diverse andere User gebannt, die da eine andere Meinung hatten als er.
Also da kann man ja wohl sagen was man will, das ist einfach nur noch ein Witz!


----------



## Trisher (20. Oktober 2007)

~Shákal~ schrieb:


> Um mal auf deinem Niveau zu antworten :
> 1. Klar habe ich WoW gespielt , sonst könnte ich es wohl kaum beurteilen , oder ?
> 2. Wie willst du denn behaupten, dass Warhammer kiddies/Arbeitslose hat, wenn das Spiel nicht einmal auf dem Markt ist ? Das gleiche gilt für deinen dritten Punkt und die lächerliche Aussage die WAR community wäre vulgär (?) Tatsache oder dummes geflame ?
> 2.1 WoW hat sehr sehr viele Kiddies. Ich könnte dir Geschichten erzählen.... aber darum geht es jetzt nicht.
> ...



Das war ja nur ein ausblick meinerseits in die Zukunft wie es sein wird, wenn WAR erschienen ist. Und seien wir mal ehrlich, so wie das hier schon losgeht, wird das auch so werden. Als Beispiel wird hier schon wieder von WoW-Kiddies geschrieben, naja gut, kommt halt von den WAR-Kiddies etc.
Aber mal zu 1. Anscheinen kann man ein Spiel auch beurteilen, ohne dass man es gespielt hat, sonst gäbe es diese angerregte Diskussion nicht.
2.Glaub mir es wird einfach so sein, wenn WAR ab 12 Jahren erscheint. Und ansonsten erst recht.
2.1. Jedes Spiel hat Kiddies von ANNO bis zur X-Serie.
4. Soll heißen, dass du WoW sehr viel gezockt haben musst, wenn du in einem Monat mal so auf Level 54 gekommen bist und ich mich einfach frage, wenn es dich nicht interessiert hat, warum du es dann gezockt hast? Wenns nur aus Langeweile war, frage ich mich halt was du jetzt machst, da du den Testmonat von WoW nicht mehr hast.


----------



## fabian20 (20. Oktober 2007)

realten schrieb:


> Gib mir nur einen Cent für jeden der schon längst aufgehört haben wollte wegen WAR. Und wie lange muss ich eigentlich "WAR is coming" noch in so vielen Signaturen lesen ? Lol wo isses denn nu ? Ich schlage vor man redet über dieses Spiel wenns mal fertig und ausgereift ist.



*@ Trisher*: Gib mir nen Cent für jeden der schon mit WoW durch ist und ich bin Milladär. Und wie lang du noch auf WAR warten musst? bis zum Release. 
_
Eigentlich hat er nach deiner Auffassung nicht das erreicht was er wollte. Du meinst er wollte gegen WAR hetzen (auch wenn du es nicht so grass gesagt hast). Dabei hat er das Spiel eigentlich nur in aller Munde gebracht. Kann man so aber auch so sehen._

Kennst du das? das hast du geschrieben. Ein einziger totaler widerspruch. Klar sollte gegen WAR gehetzt werden. Aber!! Das das im Grunde nur zur folge hatte dass das spiel in aller munde kommt ändert doch nix an der Absicht!! 
Du kannst doch nicht ne person nicht damit verteidigen, dass er seine Absicht nicht erreicht hat und eine andere Wirkung eingetreten ist.
Die Taten von dem Stephinho (oder wie er heisst) sprechen doch für sich. Man kann noch nicht mal seine Artikel da die er schreibt unter den bereich freie Meinungsäußerung setzen. Denn zu freier Meinungsäußerung gehört auch sich Kritik zu stellen, die er ja äußerst wirkungsvoll auf seiner Seite unterdrückt.

Du versuchst deine Meinung mit Argumenten zu untermauern. Gut das erkenn ich an. Aber an einem bestimmten punkt hörts doch auf. Argumente vorzubringen ist eine sache. Sich eindeutige Tatsachen so zurecht zu biegen (wie dus in meinem obigen beispiel gemacht hast) das es passt ist nicht ok.  
*Das zeigt das du eben nicht die Person bist die versucht an ner Diskussion teilzuhaben, sondern nur 
dein Spiel und deine Community mit allen mitteln zu verteidigen.*

_Noch dazu das WAR sich nicht mit WOW messen muss: Doch das muss es wohl, weil wenn es das beste MMO sein will, muss es sich mit allen anderen auch messen lassen inkl. WoW, E2, AoC, HDRO etc._

WAR muss sich NICHT mit WOW messen lassen! Und das geht auch gar nicht. Beispielsweise konzentriert sich WAR auf den Europäischen Markt. Das macht WOW nicht. 
Jetzt wirst du sagen:"jaa dann vergleichen wir halt nur die Wow spielerzahlen aus europa mit denen von WAR". Falls du diesen gedanken hegst sag ich dir gleich das ist käse. 
WAR hat eine kleinere Community vorgezogen. Und sie stellen sich auf diese Community so gut es geht ein. WOW ist ein massenspiel. Es soll so einfach zu spielen sein wies geht. Möglichst jedem solls spass machen. Ein spiel auf die masse angelegt. 
Den einzigen Vergleich den man wirklich zwischen den spielen ziehen kann ist der persönliche. 

Jetzt noch ein abschlusswort und das beruht nich auf argumenten sondern auf meinem persönlichen Eindruck über dich: 
Du platzt hier rein und lobst WoW bis in den himmel. Dir ist scheiss egal was andere Leute einschließlich mir hier auf deine aussagen antworten. Dir ist auch scheiss egal ob andere Mitglieder deiner Community unsinn labern. Eigentlich können alle hier die nicht deiner meinung sind sich die Mühe sparen dir zu antworten, da das weder deine meinung ändert noch eine kleine änderung in deinem Verhalten. Du schreibst hier selbst höchst provozierende antworten und wenn ich oder irgendjemand anders darauf antwortet, sagst du wir sollten nicht so beleidigend sein. Meiner Meinung nach verhöhnst du hier andere Leute die wirklich stichhaltige argumente anbringen mit deinen haltlosen antworten. 

Aus diesen gründen werde ich persönlich mich hüten mit dir  weiter eine Diskussion fortzuführen. 

Von den Übrigen hier glaube ich, dass sie soviel verstand besitzen um zu sehen dass deine angeblichen Argumente eigentlich nix anderes sind als folgendes:

halbe tatsachen zusammen gemischt mit falschen interpretationen und provokantem Gerede. 

Jeder andere außer Trisher der mit diesem Beitrag nicht meiner Meinung ist möge mich bitte korrigieren ich werde mich damit auseinandersetzen. Trisher werde ich jetzt wahrscheinlich konstant ignorieren um weiteren konfrontationen aus dem weg zu gehen

viele grüße 

fabian


----------



## Trisher (20. Oktober 2007)

fabian20 schrieb:


> *@ Trisher*: Gib mir nen Cent für jeden der schon mit WoW durch ist und ich bin Milladär. Und wie lang du noch auf WAR warten musst? bis zum Release.
> _
> Eigentlich hat er nach deiner Auffassung nicht das erreicht was er wollte. Du meinst er wollte gegen WAR hetzen (auch wenn du es nicht so grass gesagt hast). Dabei hat er das Spiel eigentlich nur in aller Munde gebracht. Kann man so aber auch so sehen._
> 
> ...



Schön das du an Diskussionen so interessiert bist. *Ironie aus*. Ich finde es doch höchst interessant, dass du nicht alle meine Beiträge gelesen hast und, so wie ich nach deiner Ansicht "Sachen zurechtbiegen". Ich habe sehr wohl schon festgestellt, dass WoW auch irgendwann seinen Reiz verliert.
Aber mal von Anfang an, ich kann so ziemlich alles mal klarstellen, dass deine Antwort sinnlos erscheint, und dazu kann ich stichhaltige Argumente bringen.
Mal zu deinem Zitat, das kommt erstens schon mal gar nicht von mir und zweitens wärst du eher bitter arm, oder was glaubst du wieviele schon Illidan und Archimonde gelegt haben. Sicher nicht mal annährend 100.000. 
Auch dein zweiter Absatz, natürlich kenne ich dass, ich bin ja nicht so Schizophren. Aber, so wie das vom CM aufgebauscht und von der Community weiter getragen wurde, war es ja wohl eher positiv, deshalb sollte man sich eher weniger beschweren.
WAR muss sich trotzdem mit jedem Spiel messen, schließlich erscheint es ja auch auf einem Weltmarkte, egal für wen es konzipiert wurde. Denn wenn es ein gutes Spiel sein will, muss es sich nunmal weltweit verkaufen lassen. Du kannst ja auch nicht sagen, du bist der stärkste Mensch, wenn es in China einen stärkeren gibt, wenn du sowas sagst, musst du dich natürlich dem gegenüber messen.
Jetzt sprichst du an, dass ich versuche meine Community zu verteidigen. Gut mag vielleicht so rüberkommen, aber ich versuche eigentlich nur darzustellen, dass das ganze sinnlos ist und sich so erst klären wird wenn WAR denn dann vielleicht 2010 auf den Markt kommt, aber immerhin wird es dann besser sein als WoW, weil die Server runtergefahren wurden.
Zum Schluss, mir ist überhaupt nicht scheißegal was ihr schreibt, aber ihr sagt doch selbst "es wird sich noch ändern, es ist ja noch nicht fertig", tja wie könnt ihr euch dann so sicher sein, dass es soooooo toll wird, wenn es sich doch eh noch alles ändert. Scheint ja dann sehr stichhaltig zu sein.
Und wie so sollte ich meine Meinung ändern, das WAR mich nicht interessiert, nur aufgrund eurer Argumente, das wäre so als wenn man dich nur durch Argumente dazubringen will, ein Kinderbilderbuch zu lesen.

Und falls es dir nicht aufgefallen sein sollte, du tust genau das selbe wie ich.


----------



## Sagardo (20. Oktober 2007)

> Zum Schluss, mir ist überhaupt nicht scheißegal was ihr schreibt, aber ihr sagt doch selbst "es wird sich noch ändern, es ist ja noch nicht fertig", tja wie könnt ihr euch dann so sicher sein, dass es soooooo toll wird, wenn es sich doch eh noch alles ändert. Scheint ja dann sehr stichhaltig zu sein.



Das nennt man Vertrauen , dass kann man entwickeln.
Bei mir ist es vorhanden da ICH Mythic nun schon ein paar Jahre Mythic als Spieler begleite und ich bis jetzt kaum enttäuscht wurde.
Also Vertraue ich den Aussagen der Entwickler, ebenso habe ich es bei WOW in der Beta getan und auch dort wurde ich nicht zu 100% befriedigt.
Das ist auch der Grund warum ich WOW den Rücken zudrehe, da sie einfach in MEINEM Fall nicht das eingebracht haben , was sie versprachen.
Ebenso werde ich es natürlich auch mit WAR machen, wenn es nicht so wird, wie ich es mir wünsche.
DESHALB hoffe ich ja auch noch in die BETA zu kommen, damit ich dafür sorgen kann, dass meine Wünsche auch ihren Weg in das Spiel finden.

UND es wird sich nicht ALLES ändern , wäre ja auch unsinn, da die ganze Arbeit bis jetzt dann umsonst wäre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was sich aber noch sehr gut ändern kann ist das Balancing, die Skills, und die Wertigkeiten der BG's.
ich meine das sind ja "nur" ein paar Zahlenwerte ,das lässt sich schon in 5 Monaten verändern.

Was aber schon an Inhalten drin ist, bleibt wohl auch 

-Buch des Wissens
-öffentliche Quest
-PVP gibt xp und dropps
-Eine stimmige Warhammer Welt
-sehr schöne Hauptstädte
-...
-...
-...
-und man kann Leuten ordentlich die "Scheiße aus ihrem Kopf prügeln"

*edit



> etwas mehr infos preisgeben und somit den nährboden von gerüchten, lügen und legenden schmälern !



vielleicht ist das ja in dem zusammenhang interessant für dich Beta Berichte die sollen wolh jetzt Wöchentlich kommen.


----------



## Petera (20. Oktober 2007)

@fabian20:

Mir kommt es schon merkwürdig vor, das gerade jemand wie du, der durch seine Posts eine fast unerträgliche Arroganz an den Tag legt, plötzlich eine faire Diskussion einfordert. Zu deiner Information: Ich bin 44 und stehe erfolgreich im Berufsleben. Trotzdem verbringe ich sehr gerne meine Freizeit in WoW und konnte weder in Dark Age of Camelot, noch in Herr der Ringe Online oder GuildWars eine für mich brauchbare Alternative entdecken. Ich muss zu geben, das DAoc und GuildWars ein besseres PvP bieten, aber nur PvP liegt mir am allerwenigsten. Herr der Ringe schlägt WoW im Gebiet Rollenspiel, aber nicht in dem Maße, das es mich fesseln konnte. Blizzard hat ein verteufelt gute Mischung an den Start gebracht, die fast jedem etwas bietet. Das eine solche "EierlegendeWollMilchSau" nicht so perfekt sein kann wie ein Spiel, das sich auf ein Gebiet spezialisiert, liegt in der Natur der Sache. Das dieser Umstand WoW irgendwann den Hals brechen könnte, ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, doch noch scheint Blizzard zu wissen was sie tun. Trotz der Tatsache, das du mir völlig unsympatisch bist, hoffe ich das es die Macher von WAR auch wissen. Auch in meinem Interesse, den ein zweites Microsoft kann sich niemand wünschen. Wenn WAR scheitern sollte, wird WoW in einem Jahr dort sein, wo du es bereits siehst.

Grüße 

Petera


----------



## Llane (20. Oktober 2007)

Zum Thema: 

World of WarCraft ist DER Markt im Moment. Da kommt kein anderes Spiel heran. Daß WoW am sterben ist wird schon seit Release von unglaublich vielen Leuten dauerhaft prophezeit. Aber wo stehen wir denn heute? 8-9 Millionen Kunden, da gibts nichts daran zu rütteln. LotRO wurde ja auch als WoW Killer gehandelt, genauso wie Vanguard. Aber passiert ist davon recht wenig. Deshalb ist die Hoffnung von zukünftigen MMOs wohl eher die, einen Nischenmarkt zu besetzer der von WoW noch nicht beherrscht wird. World of WarCraft wird sicher noch einige gute Jahre auf den Buckel bekommen.

WAR wird bespielsweise auf das PvP Crowd bedienen, das von WoW einfach schon zu enttäuscht ist. Age of Conan zielt auf die erwachsene Spielerschaft ab, ein weiterer Markt der noch nicht so richtig bedient wird im Moment.


----------



## Atinuviell (20. Oktober 2007)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf , dass es das Gelaber eines "Fanboys" ist, ich meine immerhin gebe ich ja stichhaltige Argumente , oder schreibe ich "WARHAMMER is einfach Porno und Owned die WELT! WOW zieh dich warm an WAR IS COMING" ?
> 
> Also bitte sei Fair mir gegenüber und auf objectiv zum Thema
> 
> ...




Tust Du mir BITTE den Gefallen und gehst noch mal auf die (böse) wow-szene Seite und liest Dir den BLOG!!! nochmal durch?! Und dann setzt Du Dich hin und überlegst nochmal GANZ GENAU was da steht und was es eigentlich ist! Wenn Du ein ganz schlaues Bürschen bist kommst Du mit Sicherheit drauf.

Falls nich lies: Es ist ein Blog und eine Meinung!!! Nichts anderes. Diese Hirnlose hineininterpretiererei geht mir so dermassen auf den Keks.


PS: Ja, ich bin ein böses WOW Mädchen und muss gestehen ich kenne WAR überhaupt nicht. Ich will weder das eine schön reden, noch das andere schlecht, sondern lediglich darauf hinweisen das hier einige echt übertreiben und die Meinung anderer nicht akzeptieren.


----------



## Sagardo (20. Oktober 2007)

Atinuviell schrieb:


> Tust Du mir BITTE den Gefallen und gehst noch mal auf die (böse) wow-szene Seite und liest Dir den BLOG!!! nochmal durch?! Und dann setzt Du Dich hin und überlegst nochmal GANZ GENAU was da steht und was es eigentlich ist! Wenn Du ein ganz schlaues Bürschen bist kommst Du mit Sicherheit drauf.
> 
> Falls nich lies: Es ist ein Blog und eine Meinung!!! Nichts anderes. Diese Hirnlose hineininterpretiererei geht mir so dermassen auf den Keks.
> PS: Ja, ich bin ein böses WOW Mädchen und muss gestehen ich kenne WAR überhaupt nicht. Ich will weder das eine schön reden, noch das andere schlecht, sondern lediglich darauf hinweisen das hier einige echt übertreiben und die Meinung anderer nicht akzeptieren.




Ok habe ich dir getan und ich stehe weiterhin zu meiner Aussage, aber dennoch vielen dank für deinen Tipp.

Und das du ein böses Mädchen bist ist ok, da ich dich nicht kenne und nie kennenlernen werde, ist es für mich auch nicht von Belang.


----------



## Topsecret (20. Oktober 2007)

Ja sie hätten lieber an DAoC festhalten sollen, da es aber eher an WoW gleicht, wird DAoC weiterhin dass betse MMO im PVP Bereich bleiben, ausser DAoC und Fury hat bisher kein Spiel PVP mässig was zu bieten.
WoW und PVP ???? Wo ??? Dass 70er verhaun lvl 20er im Schlingendorntal, kann man nicht als PVP betrachten, zum Teil an besonderen Tagen ne 3/4 Stunde drauf warten mal in die Warsong zu dürfen, is auch kein PVP Spass. ich trau mich sogar zu sagen dass alle die ausser WoW noch nichts anderes gespielt haben, gar nicht wissen was PVP eigendlich wirklich ist.
Und Warhammer wird kein konkurent von WoW eher ein billiger etwas veränderter Klon.

In diesem Sinne 

DAoC 4 ever

Für die Baumkuschler auf Glastonbury


----------



## Atinuviell (20. Oktober 2007)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Ok habe ich dir getan und ich stehe weiterhin zu meiner Aussage, aber dennoch vielen dank für deinen Tipp.
> 
> Und das du ein böses Mädchen bist ist ok, da ich dich nicht kenne und nie kennenlernen werde, ist es für mich auch nicht von Belang.




*kopf@tisch* in 20 minuten kannst du das??? respekt
naja, ich lass mal taschentücher da für alle die meinen auf grund einer meinung so abdrehn zu müssen


----------



## Sagardo (20. Oktober 2007)

Atinuviell schrieb:


> *kopf@tisch* in 20 minuten kannst du das??? respekt
> naja, ich lass mal taschentücher da für alle die meinen auf grund einer meinung so abdrehn zu müssen




was kann ich in 20 Minuten ?


----------



## ~Shákal~ (20. Oktober 2007)

Trisher schrieb:


> Das war ja nur ein ausblick meinerseits in die Zukunft wie es sein wird, wenn WAR erschienen ist. Und seien wir mal ehrlich, so wie das hier schon losgeht, wird das auch so werden. Als Beispiel wird hier schon wieder von WoW-Kiddies geschrieben, naja gut, kommt halt von den WAR-Kiddies etc.
> Aber mal zu 1. Anscheinen kann man ein Spiel auch beurteilen, ohne dass man es gespielt hat, sonst gäbe es diese angerregte Diskussion nicht.
> 2.Glaub mir es wird einfach so sein, wenn WAR ab 12 Jahren erscheint. Und ansonsten erst recht.
> 2.1. Jedes Spiel hat Kiddies von ANNO bis zur X-Serie.
> 4. Soll heißen, dass du WoW sehr viel gezockt haben musst, wenn du in einem Monat mal so auf Level 54 gekommen bist und ich mich einfach frage, wenn es dich nicht interessiert hat, warum du es dann gezockt hast? Wenns nur aus Langeweile war, frage ich mich halt was du jetzt machst, da du den Testmonat von WoW nicht mehr hast.



1. Habe ich nie gesagt, dass mich WoW nicht interessiert hat ! Anfangs war es zugegben ziemlich interessant, doch als ich merkte, dass dieses Spiel  nur aus: Farmen,Farmen,Farmen besteht ( was erst in höheren Leveln sehr deutlich wird ) verging mir die Lust daran. Und PvP in WoW? Seien wir mal ehrlich , das ist ein Witz.
2. Muss man , aus meiner Sicht ,nicht wirklich viel spielen um auf lvl 54 zu kommen.
3. Du meinst nur weil WoW ab 12 Jahren ist, hätte es soviele " Kiddies " ? Vorab meine ich mit Kiddies nicht 12,13... Jährige, sondern Menschen die sich kindisch verhalten. Das kann genauso gut ein 25 Jähriger sein, der einen zuflamt mit l2p , weil man (in meinem Fall ) schlechte Items hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Davon abgesehen , ist dir Counterstrike bekannt ? 
4. Ich habe niemals geschrieben, dass ich WoW aus langeweile spiele  , sondern, dass es langweilig wird.


----------



## Bakufun (20. Oktober 2007)

omg... "die kinderkreuzzüge" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-lächerlich
-sinnlos
-dumm

das is alles was mir zu dem thread hier einfällt. klar, dafür sind foren da, aber man kanns auch übertreiben.
ihr habt probleme... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn das ganze wenigstens niveau hätte, anstatt dass ihr euch gegenseitig dauernd bespitzelt und euch wie 4. klässler benehmt... 

trifft nicht auf alle zu, die hier beiträge verfassen. 

ich weiss nicht, was das hier sein soll, aber eine diskussion is das jedenfalls nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boom Chika Wah Wah (20. Oktober 2007)

Hammerschild schrieb:


> viele WOWler wohl Angst vor WAR haben



Falsch !



Hammerschild schrieb:


> einfach nur alles anflamen was nicht WOW



Richtig !




Mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (20. Oktober 2007)

> omg... "die kinderkreuzzüge"
> 
> -lächerlich
> -sinnlos
> ...



Naja ob Foren wirklich dafür da sind um so einen unsinnigen Post zu verfassen wie diesen, mag ich zu bezweifeln.
Das es aber möglich ist, brauchtest du uns damit eigentlich nicht zu beweisen.

Ich finde es aber dennoch bezeichnent für meinen Verdacht, dass Leute hier mit wehenden Fahnen und Zitaten des Folgepost von Stevhino kommen.
Damit beweisst du uns als zu stark, dass Stvhinos Texte sehr stark Meinungsbildent sind bei seiner "Fangemeinde".

Oder sollte ich lieber schreiben "Alle Experten sind sich somit einig, dass die Texte von Stevhino keine Meinungsäusserung sondern meinungsbildende Hetzparolen sind.Desweiteren wird allgemein erwartet , dass er sich weiter um seine Aussagen winden wird, bis niemand mehr Lust hat mit dem Finger auf ihn zu zeigen , anstelle dass er zugibt, dass es Hetzparolen waren und damit einen Fehler eingesteht."

So kennzeichnet man doch neuerdings eine EIGENE MEINUNG oder ? 

Mir wird es auch mittlerweile echt langweilig jedem einzelnen zu erklären was mir negativ aufstößt bei diesem Text. Glaubt ihm oder setzt euch mit dem Text ernsthaft ausseinander und hängt euch nicht daran auf, dass eigene Meinung drüber steht.
Wer dann zu dem Schluss kommt und immernoch denkt "Ja das ist seine eigene Meinung" -OK !


----------



## fabian20 (20. Oktober 2007)

Hi

@ Petara:  Du bist mir auch nicht sehr sympatisch.  Ich halte es aber in allgemeinen so, dass ich in dem gleichen Ton auf Threads antworte indem die Threads geschrieben wurden. Wenn also mein Thread für dich Arrogant rübergekommen ist siehst du mal welche Wirkung du auf mich hattest. Vielleicht nimmste dir das auch mal zu Herzen so wie ich mir deine Antwort zu herzen nehme . 
Das es dich so überrascht das ich ne faire Diskussion anstrebe kann nur daran liegen das du anscheinend meine Beiträge nicht gelesen hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Was du mit der Information zu sagen versuchst, dass du 44 bist und gern online Rollenspiele spielst ist mir vollkommen schleierhaft. Auch ich kenn viele ältere Wow spieler was ich in meinen Beiträgen aber nicht bestitten habe

Das was du über die Eigenschaften von den Rollenspielen gesagt hast, nun da muss ich dir zustimmen.
Wo ich überhaupt nicht deiner meinung bin ist, dass Blizzards eine verdammt gute mischung an den Start gebracht hätte. WOW hat mit dem Warcraft universum und mit der Enormen begeisterung der Spieler für WC3 WC2 einen besonders guten startpunkt. Dazu kam das frühe Release zusammen mit der Entscheidung fehlende Spielinhalte nachzupatchen. Gute Entscheidung von Blizzards. Das geb ich neidlos zu. Wie ich aber schon in vorigen Antworten erklärt habe, bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass man von der Spieleranzahl eines Spieles automatisch Aussagen über die Qualität machen sollte. Ein bisschen komplizierter ist es dann doch schon. Kannst du aber alles in meinen Antworten nachlesen.

Wenigstens sind wir uns darüber einig, dass Blizzards ein wenig Konkurrenz gebrauchen kann auch wenn wir uns anscheinend nicht besonders gut leiden können.



> Tust Du mir BITTE den Gefallen und gehst noch mal auf die (böse) wow-szene Seite und liest Dir den BLOG!!! nochmal durch?! Und dann setzt Du Dich hin und überlegst nochmal GANZ GENAU was da steht und was es eigentlich ist! Wenn Du ein ganz schlaues Bürschen bist kommst Du mit Sicherheit drauf.
> 
> *Falls nich lies: Es ist ein Blog und eine Meinung!!! Nichts anderes. Diese Hirnlose hineininterpretiererei geht mir so dermassen auf den Keks.*



@Atinuviell: Hierzu noch ein paar worte. Ich denke nicht, dass sich Sagardo zu wenig gedanken gemacht hat. Einfach nur den Text zu lesen und zu sagen, das ist seine Meinung ist ziemlich oberflächlich. Ein bisschen mehr muss man sich schon damit befassen.

Wenn Stephinho (Sorry ich habe den blog gelesen nur den namen vergess ich immer) wirklich nur seine Meinung gesagt hätte, dann hätte er auch dazu stehen sollen und sich der Kritik der Menschen aussetzen sollen. Das machen wir doch alle auch oder nicht? Ich schreib hier meine Meinung in dem Thema und dann muss ich auch damit zurecht kommen ne dementsprechende antwort zu bekommen (z.b von petara). Aber was macht Stephinho (falls er denn so heisst) . Der schreibt nen blog indem er angeblich "seine meinung" kundtut und bannt alle die dem widersprechen. *Das ist keine meinungsäußerung* 

Somit geb ich Sagardo recht.

Viele grüße 

fabi


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Oktober 2007)

Erbitte Erlaubnis den Thread zuzumachen. Viel sinnvolles ist sowieso nicht mehr zu erwarten.. ausserdem wundert es mich, wie ihr jemanden wie Stevi ernst nehmt *g*


----------



## Sagardo (20. Oktober 2007)

Ich vote dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *close*


----------



## fabian20 (20. Oktober 2007)

ok macht zu^^ 

sonst schlagen wir uns hier noch die köpfe ein^^


----------

